
Show HN: Ecommerce Stack – A List of Ecommerce Tools - leviask
http://ecommerce-stack.com
======
samet
Shameless plug: I am in Prisync team, among the people who crafted this stack.

As an e-commerce SaaS company, we are using several different tools, some of
them are good, some are better than others. At the end of the day, an
accumulated list of tools emerge in our issue tracking tickets, Wiki pages and
in our minds.

We just wanted to enrich that list and publish the outcome as a separate
website for e-commerce fellows looking for a worthwhile list of tools.

For the sake of sharing culture, the list is open for submissions, so please
do not hesitate to add e-commerce tools you use (or develop).

